

 Facebook privacy rules to change - bensummers
http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/science_technology/exclusive+facebook+privacy+rules+to+change/3652987

======
iamdave
_Facebook as a company are refreshing in their ability to actually respond to
criticism. They do not shy away from it as other technology giants have a
tendency to do._

:laugh track:

~~~
bensummers
The report is from a mainstream news TV channel. I presume they're thinking of
Beacon, nicely reborn as automatic app adding.

------
DenisM
Again?! Just as I was done nailing this one down. Sigh.

~~~
blahedo
That was my first thought as well, but it looks like this is (possibly) a
change to actually simplify things and improve the defaults, rather than make
it even _more_ open.

------
jemfinch
In other news: sky to be blue, grass to be green, and bad journalism to be
obvious.

